# [SOLVED] Network issues, &quot;network interupted&quot; &quot;Mrxsmb event id 3019&quot;



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*[SOLVED] Network issues, &quot;network interupted&quot; &quot;Mrxsmb event id 3019&quot;*

hello tech support forum, im hoping you could give me an answer to this problem thats plaguing our server.

The situation
Setup on a windows 2003 server with 15 or so xp clients on a domain

The problem
at time the server can come to a crawl, especially on our sage line 50 program,

we have an access 2007 application running over the network, this program creates/copies/deletes files, however at certain times we get an error pop up with the message "connection interupted"

The Event Log.
The only warning i can find relating to this is the event MrXsmb
Event ID 3019
"The redirector failed to determine the connection type."

i believe solving this mrxsmb issue will resolve the network performance issues' but ive come to the end of my knowledge of servers to figure out the problem with this server.

if anyone could point me in the way of fixing this problem i would be very greatfull. 
ive done research on mrxsmb but cant find a fix for this warning.

cheers shaun


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

Are the XP computers all on SP3? If not I would update it.

Also, for test purpose, create a diff folder in your Windows 2003 server and call it testdbase copy and paste the Access database to this folder, share it, set Full permission then have one of your Users access it from his computer and inform me if the error still occurs.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*



2xgrump said:


> Are the XP computers all on SP3? If not I would update it.
> 
> Also, for test purpose, create a diff folder in your Windows 2003 server and call it testdbase copy and paste the Access database to this folder, share it, set Full permission then have one of your Users access it from his computer and inform me if the error still occurs.



i will have a look at what SP's the computers have installed.

the problem with the testdb it doesnt happen on a regular basis, so having one user try this wouldnt be much help it also happens while the program is run on the actual server.
I am starting to think it could be the access database causing these problems tho, 
the accessdb is set up as follows
we have a shared dataonly DB on the network with all the data, then each user has a local front end they run from there c:\ drive. 
the problem is the data being input is far beyond the original expectations and im worried access maynot be able to handle this correctly especially over a network

any new tables on this system are being done via mssql.
would it be a good idea to transfer all the previous tables/data to an sql database as well?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

I would do (2) dbase test shared from your network, one with out SQL's modification and one with. We have Access dbases running off the network and we don't have issues and of course these databases need to be done properly.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

@ 2xgrump
ive transfered around 90% of my mdb to SQL it works great, so much faster. the remaining 10% stays mdb as it needs to be transfered to out web host. to feed our website with data.

I think i may have narrowed down the problem now and im not sure it is a programming problem. The program i have written creates over 200 webpages, sometimes but not always during the creation/updating of these webpages access tells me it has lost connection to the mapped network drive on the server (which is funny as im running this program off the server). it forces me to restart access.

every 2nd or 3rd time i do this, the connection error occurs. The connection error ALWAYS brings the mrxsmb warning in the event viewer and also occasionaly a warning 
category: gatherer event:3013
The entry <E:\folder\subfolder\mydbname.LDB> in the hash map cannot be updated.

Context: Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
A device attached to the system is not functioning. (0x8007001f)



it seems that accessing/creating/updating alot of small files in a short period of time causes this.. which im guessing wouldnt be a programming problem but either faulty/incorrectly set up hardware??

any ideas? and if appropriate move this to the correct forum?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

When was the last time you have done Windows Updates in your server? Do you have the latest SP? I would do this asap, and might resolve the mrxsmb.sys issue.
We'll continue assisting you here. I have no problem on that.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

We have microsoft windows server 2003 for small business server service pack 2. i will try the update again tonight, im sure i did this when i first encountered the problem. Thats usually my first port of call making sure windows is all up todate. Ill try again and get back to you.

Thank you so much for your continued help 2xgrump


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

Regarding event:3013, you might be right about transferring or updating files, they can be small but a few of them and can be added up to plenty of them. The error can be ignored and won't do any harm.
Why don't you remote access the server to do all the modifications, does it have MS Access installed? This might resolve your issue rather than modifying files/objects thru network. Just a thought.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

Ive seen on the net that certain errors can be ignored, but in this case im not sure they can. These errors populate the event viewer when the "network interuppted" message comes up in access. so i believe they are related, well im hoping they are, as there's not much more for me to go on.

i upgraded windows server yesterday and at the min im running a huge check on files with the debugging commands ive made in access. which basically checks if a file exists and if not puts in a template to be filled in..

Just as writing this message i got a "network interupted" message, event viewer full of mrxsmb. i dont understand whats going on. the network cant be interupted as sage/email is still working across the network and the data for these are on the server.

what am i missing out that could be a help...

could it be that the access application uses mapped network drive to its own 2nd hardrive?

ie

the checks i just did looks for and copies if missing files from the U drive to the O drive.
these are shared folders on the servers E drive which is the second harddrive for this computer, and its where all the network shares are held.

the reason why im not going straight to the E: drive is because this application is developed to run on all the client computers, i just use the server for speed purposes.

ill try this checks again but instead of mapped drives i will use the subst cmd prompt. see if that helps any!

could mapping be the problem?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

Here's an article from Microsoft regarding the error that your server is receiving and this is where I also found out that the message can be ignored. It's the Mapping issue.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

i found that article a while ago and dismissed it, since i was loosing connection to the mapped drives i regarded it as a different issue.

i have used SUBST instead of mapping drives now and the issue of creating/accessing files has vanished. no more mrxsmb, no more network connection interupted in access.

i still dont understand why mapping the drive would have issues tho, and cause the network connection issues. but i guess the problem is solved.

thanks for your time and pointers 2xgrump


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Network issues, "network interupted" "Mrxsmb event id 3019"*

No problem. The Microsoft's Article says it all. Glad that the error finally vanished.

and You're Welcome.


ShaunBBL said:


> i found that article a while ago and dismissed it, since i was loosing connection to the mapped drives i regarded it as a different issue.
> 
> i have used SUBST instead of mapping drives now and the issue of creating/accessing files has vanished. no more mrxsmb, no more network connection interupted in access.
> 
> ...


----------

